# Jaybo Wismec Reux Tank - TFV8 Killer?



## Chukin'Vape (7/1/17)

Just checked the Rip review - looks like a great tank, will see what the other reviewers have to say...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (7/1/17)

Very interesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (8/1/17)

Also watched the review and keen to try it out. Haven't seen any vendor with it yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (8/1/17)

Im liking the ceramic coils on this one. Very versatile tank watching this one closely

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> I'm liking the ceramic coils on this one. Very versatile tank watching this one closely


That's exactly it ...... right, ultimately you are looking for clouds bro clouds, and flavour bro flavour, which Rip claims it has - you have 3 options on this guy - Ceramic coil heads, OCC coild heads and a RBA - this has to be one of the more versatile tanks out there. 

I'm looking for a tank that allows me to chuck in a coil if i'm in a rush or lazy to build - and allows for a decent RTA vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/1/17)

Ok guys, so it looks like this tank has finally arrived on our shores - first retailer stocking it is Vape King. 
http://www.vapeking.co.za/wismec-reux-standard-kit-silver.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/1/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Ok guys, so it looks like this tank has finally arrived on our shores - first retailer stocking it is Vape King.
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/wismec-reux-standard-kit-silver.html


rta deck sold separately...seriouusly...back to problem 1...tracking down accesories

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> rta deck sold separately...seriouusly...back to problem 1...tracking down accesories



I actually didnt even notice that - thanks for checking, thought the RBA was included - that sucks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/1/17)

Also no coils yet in SA. What happens if you mess up the coils by accident then you have to wait for someone to bring them in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## therazia (16/1/17)

The Reux comes in 2 flavours. One is a basic kit and one includes 2 clapton coils as well as teh ceramic and RBA deck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goldfish619 (28/8/17)

Where can one buy a rba building deck for this tank. Got it on special at vapecon and only 2 coils came with it. You help will be truly appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## effect36 (14/4/18)

I decided to try this tank. So, I have had it for about 10 days, gone through 4 Coils. First one (in the kit) was fanbloodytastic, but I teamed it up with a Ehpro Armor. I vape A LOT, ALL DAY...First (for about 3 days) i got great clouds and flavour, then burn. Im thinking it is the coils, resistance is 0.15 ohm and the armor is from 0.2ohm. So i put the wismec onto my old Smok AL85, absolutely rubbish, vapour (of sorts) no flavour at all, really bad. So now, Im a bit stuck with it. I want those clouds and flavour I got for the first few days, its not happening ! So do i ditch the Armor mod or the wismec reux?. By the way, even tried the ceramic coil.....Primed in juice for 24 hours, pulled through and pulled through WHAT A LOT OF RUBBISH, got to suck several times before anything happens and its like puff and gone............#disappointing all round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

